# Ynys-y-Pandy Slate Mill, Cwmystradllyn, Wales



## jhluxton (Mar 23, 2015)

I noticed that a couple of pictures of the mill taken in the 1980s were posted to the forum a few months ago. 

I visited the site on February 16 this year - here is a selection of recent. 

The full collection can be found at: http://www.jhluxton.com/Industrial-Archaeology/YnysyPandy-Slate-Mill-Cwmystra/









A couple of views in mono and colour from the road approaching from the Porthmadog direction. 





A closer view of the building. Apparently after it closed as a mill the building was used as a public hall until the roof was removed around 1906.





This view is taken from the road which leads up Cwmystradllyn to Gorseddau Quarry from where the slates were brought by tramway.





The tail race from the waterwheel would have exited the building through this arch.





Interior view 





The two levels of entrance by tramway, I was standing on the lower level, the retaining wall supports the upper level tramway.





View towards the east end of the mill






Close up of the false chimney and opening for a works clock which now appears to be used by nesting birds.

The following appears on the Royal Commission of Ancient and Historical Monuments of Wales.

The impressive three-storeyed Ynys-y-pandy slate processing works, which served the Gorseddau Quarry, was built in 1856-7 by Evan Jones of Garndolbenmaen and probably designed by James Brunlees. 

It is ingeniously planned so that the natural fall of the site assisted the manufacturing process. A deep trench inside accommodated a large overshot water wheel (26 ft, 8m in diameter), and on the south side a long curving ramp brought branches of the tramway from Gorseddau Quarry into the mill at two different levels, serving the middle and upper floors. The grand, round-headed openings are closely spaced like a Roman aqueduct. 

The eastern gable is surmounted by a decorative feature incorporating a false shimney stack, and the west gable windows have at some time had window frames or shutters. Otherwise the construction is bold and plain but none the less impressive. 

The mill specialised in the production of slate slabs for floors, dairies, troughs, urinals, etc. In its heyday, in 1860, it was producing over 2,000 tons per annum, but seven years later production was down to 25 tons per annum (due to poor quality of the quarried slate) and the business went into liquidation in 1871. 

The building provided a venue for eisteddfodau until the roof was removed around 1906. 


John 

www.jhluxton.com


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2015)

Lovely Building, well photographed, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 23, 2015)

Great to see a recent set of pix of this place. Superb set.


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2015)

Beautifully captured. Thanks.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Great shots there, a pretty Ruin for sure.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2015)

Amazing building,thanks for sharing.


----------

